# Pentosin UOA on my 98 GTI VR6



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

Results on the left are from Pentosin Pentosynth 5w40 and the one on the right is from Castrol Syntec 5w40 from last year.
Increased Iron might be due to the oil cooler I put last year just before the oil change.
Also, I forgot to mention that when I put my oil cooler last year I had to add almost a quart of oil, that was with Castrol Syntec 5w40.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Pentosin UOA on my 98 GTI VR6 (rajvosa71000)*

Very interesting that Pento is using Magnesium instead of calcium now. They apparently changed sometime between jan 07 and june 08'. I know that magnesium is cheaper and that is why some oils use it but I always thought Pento used calcium. Looking at the UOA chart for the 2.0FSI engine the Magnesium pento has high iron while the Calcium one has low for that engine. But it's only 4 samples so that doesn't say much. Interesting, is Pento getting cheap on us?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Pentosin UOA on my 98 GTI VR6 (saaber2)*

What's the difference between the two? you guys think that's a good oil report?


----------

